# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  أسباب الالتماس بإعادة النظر وفقا للمادة 441 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

تتمثل أسباب الالتماس بإعادة النظر وفقا لنص المادة 441 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما يلي:

1- إذا حكم على المتهم في جريمة قتل ثم وجد المدعي قتله حيا.

2- إذا صدر حكم على شخص من أجل واقعة ثم صدر حكم على شخص آخر من أجل الواقعة عينها وكان 
بين الحكمين تناقض بحيث يستنتج منه براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما.

3- إذا حكم على أحد الشهود أو الخبراء بالعقوبة بشهادة الزور وفقا لأحكام الباب السادس من الكتاب الثالث 
من قانون العقوبات إو إذا حكم بتزوير ورقة قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان للشهادة أو تقرير الخبير أو الورقة 
تأثير في الحكم. 

4- إذا كان الحكم مبنيا على حكم صادر من محكمة مدنية أو إحدى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية وألغي هذا الحكم

5- إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع أو إذا قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة وكان من شأن هذه 
الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه.


" وقد طبق هذا السبب في قضية المطربة حبيبه وهي تونسية الجنسية حيث اتهمت بقتل زوجها القطري الجنسية 
وحكم عليها بالسجن لمدة عشر سنوات وبالفعل قضت خمس سنوات ثم تم القبض على مجموعة لصوص ووجد 
عندهم مصوغات ذهبية خاصة بالمجني عليه واعترفوا بقتله ومثلوا الطريقة التي تم بها قتل المجني عليه، وقدم 
التماس إعادة النظر لذلك"

----------

